# Hong Kong suspends measure that allows rich foreign property buyers to get residency



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Hong Kong is introducing a temporary measure that will prevent rich expats buying property as a means of becoming resident. As part of an attempt to cool soaring real estate prices that have jumped almost 50% since 2009, Hong Kong will stop offering residency to foreigners who buy property, officials said. The government will temporarily remove real [...]

Click to read the full news article: Hong Kong suspends measure that allows rich foreign property buyers to get residency...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

